# Songs That Inspire You



## LearningToFly (Jun 7, 2010)

What are some songs that inspire you, motivate you, give you hope, etc.

I'll go first,

"Where the Streets have no Name" - U2
"Butterflies and Hurricanes" - Muse
"Learn to Fly" - Foo Fighters

among others


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Anytime (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## silverfish (Sep 18, 2009)

Hard by Rihanna - great song!
All the above - also great! =)


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

Glee/Journey - Don't stop believing


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

Animal Collective's "In the Flowers" 
The Flaming Lips' "Race for the Prize"
The Octopus Project's "Bees Bein' Strugglin'"
Sonic Youth's "Diamond Sea"
Radiohead's "Weird Fishes/Arpeggi"
Air's "Surfing on a Rocket"
Ted Leo & the Pharmacists' "The Mighty Sparrow"
Black Moth Super Rainbow's "I Think It Is Beautiful That You Are 256 Colors Too"
Fever Ray's "When I Grow Up"
Mojo Nixon & Skid Roper's "This Land Is Your Land"
Kennedy's "Karate"
The Mountain Goats' "This Year"

I could do this all day.


----------



## PickaxeMellie (Jan 22, 2010)

@Sunshine - I've always loved "Learning to Fly"! Good choice!


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

Journey- Don't Stop Believing
Our Lady Peace- Life
Enigma- Return to Innocence 
Foo Figthers (of course) Learn to Fly
Jordin Sparks- One Step at a Time


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

All-American Rejects - Move Along 
Kid Cudi - Up Up And Away 
The Mad Capsule Markets - Fly High 
Tegan and Sara - Proud 
Nine Inch Nails - My Violent Heart
Yellowcard - Believe


----------



## Jaynie (Jun 7, 2010)

Oddly enough, Life On Mars by David Bowie. It's not actually the lyrics (at all) but for some reason I feel much stronger and more capable when I've just listened to it at loud volume. Actually, I feel the same about Ziggy Stardust. :S

I would also second "Learning to Fly", but not much else of Pink Floyd's music. I mean, I love them, but lyrics-wise it's in a "jeez, this song about war is very depressing" sort of way.


----------



## Jaz (Jun 13, 2010)

Some of The songs that lift me up when I'm down are:

Watch me Shine- Vanessa Carlton 
Just like you- Three Day's Grace
Hero- Nickleback
Famous last words- My chemical Romance
The Middle- Jimmy Eat World
Unwritten- Natasha Bedingfield


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

This one does it for me. (I'll post lyrics with it too because it's sung in English/Jamaican Patois with a heavy Jamaican accent so if you're not familiar with it- you might not be able to understand it.)







```
Intro       Ooh whoa-ooh!
              Whoa,whoa...yeahh!
              Whoa-oh!
              Ey,ey!
              Yeah,you got to get going
              No time for sitting down
              Some people not knowing life is a cycle
              You got to know how to get around
              Woo!...hahh
 
Chorus    Yes,you got to be strong
               And be all the best you can
               The world is out there,conquer your fears
               And don't you wait too long
               Yes,you got to be strong
               And be all the best you can
               The world is out there,conquer your fear
               And don't you wait too long
 
Verse 1    Ahhy! how you doing? long time I haven't seen you
               Hope you behaving yourself now like a good-behaving citizen
               Nothing come easy--you got to work hard,I'm telling you
               Hope and pray for the best 'cause I believe in you
               Not like the stereotype,cleanliness intriguing you
               Give thanks and praise for my life,and for us being here
               Children can't go to school,the system killing us 
               There's good in us,and we've always wanna bring it out!
               Show the world what we got--the struggle continues,yow
               Check the conditions in which we living,yow
               Right now I come giving you
               That you work to be the winner
               All children,going to baby,that's how we continue
 
Chorus     Yes,you got to be strong
                And be all the best you can
                The world is out there,conquer your fears
                And don't you wait too long
                Yes,you got to be strong
                And be all the best you can
                The world is out there,conquer your fear
                And don't you wait too long
 
Verse 2     People love fi lift expectation,that's fine with me
                Opportunity comes but once,so it's time for me
                I don't think of failure because the sun shine for me
                Something in the back of my head keep reminding me
                Keep on listening,you hear when I call
                There's good and bad,so just be good and stand tall
                A lot of people out there wish for me to fall
                I'm not scared--I pray to He who had created us all
                Evils and the demons--woo! I don't stop with them
                Hey,they don't like me? hey,what's up with them?
                I just can't do without Jah love
                Because it's like the oxygen
                I'm no in no folly--ah! doh gimme no crap with them
 
Chorus      Yes,you got to be strong
                And be all the best you can
                The world is out there,conquer your fears
                And don't you wait too long
                Yes,you got to be strong
                And be all the best you can
                The world is out there,conquer your fear
                And don't you wait too long
 
Verse 1    Ahhy! how you doing? long time I haven't seen you
               Hope you behaving yourself now like a good-behaving citizen
               Nothing come easy--you got to work hard,I'm telling you
               Hope and pray for the best 'cause I believe in you 
               Not like the stereotype,cleanliness intriguing you 
               Give thanks and praise for my life,and for us being here
               Children can't go to school,the system killing us 
               There's good in us,and we've always wanna bring it out
               Show the world what we got--the struggle continues,yow
               Check the conditions in which we living,yow
               Right now I come giving you
               That you work to be the winner
               All children,going to baby,that's how we continue
 
Chorus     Yes,you got to be strong
               And be all the best you can
               The world is out there,conquer your fears
               And don't you wait too long
               Yes,you got to be strong
               And be all the best you can
               The world is out there,conquer your fear
               And don't you wait too long
```


----------



## SMS1981 (Apr 10, 2010)

It may seem strange but "Never Enough" by Five Finger Death Punch. I think because it just confirms that no matter what you do, it's never enough. It makes me feel like I'm not the only one. Especially when it speaks how I feel, the part that says, 

In the end we're all just chalk lines on the concrete
Drawn only to be washed away
For the time that I've been given
I am what I am (I love that!!! I am what I am!!!)

I'd rather hate you for everything you are
Than ever love you for something you are not
I'd rather you hate me for everything I am
Than have you love me for something that I can't


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

'Anyway'- by Martina McBride
'I Hope You Dance'-Lee Ann Womack


----------



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

Eminem - "Not Afraid"

Just some parts of the lyrics


----------



## Chri588 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bon Jovi - It's my life

"It's my life, It's now or never,
I aint gonna live forever,
I just wanna live while im alive,
It's my life"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Larzyy (Jun 29, 2010)

Warrior Song - Nas





Get By - Talib Kweli





Given To Fly - Pearl Jam <3 <3


----------



## bibi12 (Jul 1, 2010)

Well I like the song from R Kelly "World's greatest": I am that star up in the sky, I'm that mountain peak up high, yeah I made it, I'm the world's greatest!" I think this song really represents the American dream: you can do anything if you really want to and you can be the world's greatest.


----------



## LearningToFly (Jun 7, 2010)

Also I would like to add "Supersonic" by Oasis


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

*Music <3*



LearningToFly said:


> What are some songs that inspire you, motivate you, give you hope, etc.
> 
> I'll go first,
> "Where the Streets have no Name" - U2
> ...


I love that song by U2, a favorite of mine! 





*"I'm a new day rising---I'm a brand new sky to hang the stars upon tonight."*
The Foo Fighters are overall an uplifting rock band!

Also, i cannot forget my favorite band, Disturbed:




This song always makes me blare my speakers.
The whole BELIEVE album was very spiritual and empowering, in my opinion.


----------



## LearningToFly (Jun 7, 2010)

Star Zero said:


> The Foo Fighters are overall an uplifting rock band!


I agree, that's why I love the Foo Fighters.


----------



## Larzyy (Jun 29, 2010)

I agree, Foo Fighters rock.


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

LearningToFly said:


> I agree, that's why I love the Foo Fighters.


It's rare to come by a band that can rock, and send a positive message through their music at the same time. Seeing them live was epic. =]


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

More of a motivational song probably, but I love it, never fails.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

^ Haha, my mascot in HS was a Tiger; they played that song any chance they had. I hate it now (no offense)

I love this song, I'd say its more uplifting than inspirational though


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

Many of you may not be able to see or feel the motivational feeling i get when i hear this song.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Agree with alot of songs here. Some others for me:











maybe not entirely inspirational but definitely help me out


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Celine Dion - that's the way it is (i love it )

I will survive.. Gloria Gaynor
​Barbra Streisand - _Somewhere_​somewhere over the rainbow- judy/katherine mcphee

fighter- christina aguilera
I also love beautiful and voice within.


----------



## Haiku McEwan (Jul 11, 2010)

This song has helped me through many sad and lonely times:


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

i like a lot of inspiring music. female empowerment songs, peace songs, whatever. christina aguilera's music has helped me become more indepedent.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Listening to this always makes me feel better.


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Most of the songs by Boards of Canada give me hope or make me feel as if one day I can be completely happy. They make some of the most beautiful music I've ever heard.


----------



## Quiet Passenger (Jul 15, 2010)

"In these times of silence" - Zao


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

.


----------



## MattsMuseingBrain (Jun 3, 2010)

muse - butterflies and hurricanes 
radiohead - there there (awesome song)
coldplay - fix you
collective soul - the world i know
the bravery - believe
the beatles - dear prudence
radiohead - optimistic
among others that im blanking on


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

off the top of my head

Michael Jackson - Someone In The Dark
David Bowie - Changes
Lionel Richie - Say You Say Me
Michael Jackson - Man In The Mirror
Poison - Something To Believe In
Huey Lewis & The News - Forest For The Trees
Fleetwood Mac - Don't Stop
Gino Vannelli - Seek and You Will Find
Bob Dylan - The Times They Are Changin'
Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run
Bruce Springsteen - No Surrender
The Cars - Good Times Roll


----------



## snappyfringes (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll hold my breath- ellie goulding


----------



## mysterioussoul (Jul 17, 2010)

right now it is:

1. Sammy Davis Jr - I've Gotta Be Me
2. P!nk - Raise Your Glass


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## goldendaze (Dec 26, 2010)

PickaxeMellie said:


> Animal Collective's "In the Flowers"
> The Flaming Lips' "Race for the Prize"
> The Octopus Project's "Bees Bein' Strugglin'"
> Sonic Youth's "Diamond Sea"
> ...


oh my goodness agree with all of those. especially black moth super rainbow.

id have to say.. for some reason, all of les savy fav's and be your own pet's stuff isnt so much inspirational but it makes me feel better and like i can handle whatever im going to do next. maybe its just cause both involving yelling a lot..

every day/rise up in the dirt/blood red blood by voxtrot. by far, voxtrot is the best. 
too many songs.


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)




----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't Give Up (Peter Gabriel)


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

U2 Stuck in a moment-the unplugged acoustic version

Thank-you by Led Zeppelin (the live Page/Plant version)

Hero's by David Bowie

Long as I can see the light by CCR

Missing You by Puff Daddy


----------



## MPS (Oct 27, 2005)

Hammock - And we will say goodbye to everyone






Sigur Ros - Ara Batur


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

Swim - Jack's Mannequin


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


>


Classic, haha.

Sweep the leg.


----------



## milkteef (Dec 26, 2010)

To me, SA is living inside a box, standing on the sideline of life, not taking chances.

This song really speaks to me "im waiting outside the lines" means being SA free and achieving my goals. Its almost like my future possible self saying "you can do it, I'm waiting outside the lines just take a chance"


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Celldweller Birthright





"Get back up, what are you waiting for this time? "
I'm over playing with this plight
But I'm still handcuffed, ball-gagged, facedown to the floor
And I'm waiting while I'm hating what I'm waiting for

It's time to take ahold of what belongs to me
It's time to walk away with no apologies
These voices in the mirror start quietly
And now they're screaming back at me

Don't back down
Holding on until my hands and mind are bleeding
This is my birthright
I'm so sick of feeling like I'm helpless
This is over tonight

Don't back up, your *** is to the wall again and
Aren't you sick of wasting so much time?
And yes it's true you're a fool if you think you were born
To be waiting while you're hating what you're waiting for

How could have I been so earthbound
with my heart in the depths and my face in the ground?
it's time to uproot myself and move on

How could have I been making sound
When my mouth and my lungs had both fused to the ground?
it's time to uproot myself and move on

The voices in my head have all begun to sing
(the voices in your head have all begun to sing)
and they sure as hell hope I am listening
(I sure as hell hope you are listening)​


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, my sweet carebears, where would I be without you :b.


----------



## AnErin (Jan 18, 2011)

Frozen in silence, facing it alone, gotta keep my cool and make them think I am made of stone. It;s a game of wills we are playing, our nerves are made of steel, balanced on the edges of everything we feel...

Tell me this guy cannot skate? Makes me want to break MINE out.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Bob Dylan - Every Grain of Sand, 

In the time of my confession, in the hour of my deepest need
When the pool of tears beneath my feet flood every newborn seed
There's a dying voice within me reaching out somewhere
Toiling in the danger and in the morals of despair.
Don't have the inclination to look back on any mistake
Like Cain, I now behold this chain of events that I must break
In the fury of the moment I can see the master's hand
In every leaf that trembles, in every grain of sand.
Oh, the flowers of indulgence and the weeds of yesteryear
Like criminals, they have choked the breath of conscience and good cheer
The sun beat down upon the steps of time to light the way 
To ease the pain of idleness and the memory of decay.
I gaze into the doorway of temptation's angry flame
And every time I pass that way I always hear my name
Then onward in my journey I come to understand
That every hair is numbered like every grain of sand.
I have gone from rags to riches in the sorrow of the night
In the violence of a summer's dream, in the chill of a wintry light
In the bitter dance of loneliness fading into space
In the broken mirror of innocence on each forgotten face.
I hear the ancient footsteps like the motion of the sea
Sometimes I turn, there's someone there, other time it's only me
I am hanging in the balance of the reality of man
Like every sparrow falling, like every grain of sand... 

To think he just **** this stuff out in some creative frenzy, and yet it really hits home..


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

that stand out the most to me as I write this:

Firework - Katy Perry (the first time i heard this i cried. lol)
All You Need is Love - The Beatles
Come As You Are -Nirvana
Say What You need to Say - John Mayer
The beast within - Be Your Own Pet
Optimistic - Radiohead
Creator - Santigold
Sober - Pink
Fly - Nicki Minaj

i'm pretty sure i'll remember ones that inspire me more like over breakfast or some random moment like that ..haha


----------



## facade047 (Aug 2, 2010)

X Ray Dog - The Prophet
Delain - See me in shadow
Five Fingered Death Punch - Far from home
Iron Maiden - Passchendaele
Heart - Crazy on you - just makes me feel good


----------



## camtrol (Sep 29, 2010)

Rush-Mystic Rhythms. Although just about any Rush song cranked on the stereo will produce a feeling of happiness and hope inside me.


----------



## Freeflow918 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Warriors of the World*


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)

after all by tweaker:


----------



## squidd (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Commander Keen (Jan 28, 2012)

"Never gonna give you up" by Rick Astley


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

EDIT: Now that I think about it...


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Radiohead- There There, Give Up the Ghost, Sail to the Moon
Local Natives- Sun Hands, Wide Eyes
Grizzly Bear- Central and Remote,Dory
Incubus- The Warmth
Sufjan Stevens- Chicago
DCFC- Soul Meets Body
Laura Veirs- Life is Good Blues


----------

